# Haunted Tree



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

My version of Mizerella's tree.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Is it still as tall as that 4th progress pic?


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

oh yes, I suppose it's not a very good finish photograph. It has two sections and stands over 9 foot tall, but breaks down for relatively easy storage.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweeeeet! I love it!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Looks great!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

fantastic! love the owl... nice touch.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The detail on the final product adds so much character to this piece.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Love the tree. Great job.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Great looking haunted tree. The bark texture looks wonderful.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very nice indeed. Well done!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

thats cool.. i love adding trees to my cemetery..good idea


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic, looks great


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I soooo wanted to do a tree this year but ran out of time- this is a great example and is very close to what I envisioned my own might look like. Very nice work, and I agree, the owl is a nice touch.


----------



## Eeeekim (Aug 14, 2009)

That looks so Great! That is a boat load of work. I always added a spooky face to a tree in our yard, but we had to have it cut down and it was sad... But now you have inspired me.
Adding this to the to do list.


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

So, so cool.
LOVE it.


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

Looks like I know what one of my new projects for next season is gonna be! Thanks for the inspiration.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

That is a beautiful piece! I would love to use one of those in my graveyard. Real nice work!


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

that is soooo cool !!!! i wanted to build one this summer but the wife said 
no way, she thinks i have to much stuff already 

where are you going to put it she says !!! well in the living room of course :googly: ... 
you guessed it .. no tree this year  

amazing job.. i love it

steff


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wickred cool tree!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Love it! Where do I place my order for one!


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

really love your tree -I had a couple myself this year but was too lazy to finish with bark and other details --but there is always next year and paper mache is very forgiving... break a piece there add a piece over here viola new prop!


----------



## doctarii (Oct 25, 2012)

Oh and by the way - can I steal some of your Ideas? really does look great.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Great tree. The modular construction is perfect!


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like it a lot. That would go well with my Rahnefan inspired Mushrooms.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

That's wicked! Great work!


----------



## drazster (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks for the comments everyone. I actually had the owl first and built the tree to accommodate him. I hope everyone had a great season...time to start working on next!


----------



## DarkEuphoria (Nov 13, 2012)

awesome!! I need to make a few of these for the woods room in my haunted house! It was really weak this past year, and I think these are just what we need!  Thanks for the idea!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Tree looks awesome! nice work.


----------

